# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Νέοι Διαχειριστές στο Βodybuilding.gr

## Muscleboss

Είμαι στη ευχάριστη να ανακοινώσω νέους moderators στο φόρουμ μας.
Το φόρουμ μεγαλώνει, όλοι έχουμε υποχρεώσεις και για την καλύτερη λειτουργία και παρακολούθηση του φόρουμ είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε περισσότερους moderators ώστε να βάλει ο καθένας από ένα μικρό λιθαράκι.

Θαθελα να πώ 2 μόνο λόγια για τον καθένα, και ελπίζω να τους δεχθείτε ευχάριστα στο νέο τους ρόλο.


*1)**BRaWNy*

Ο Μιχάλης έχει ιστορία στο ελληνικό διαδικτυακό bodybuilding. Από τους πρωτοπόρους ειδικά σε θέματα προπόνησης αλλά και διατροφής. Για κάποιο διάστημα λειτούργησε και δικό του forum το οποίο από όσο γνωρίζω λειτουργεί ακόμα σε κλειστό σχετικά κύκλο. Mike χαρά μας και τιμή μας να είσαι στη παρέα μας. :03. Thumbs Up: 


*2)**asdf*

Εκείνο που θέλω να πώ για τον asdf είναι ότι έχει καταφέρει να κάνει τεράστια αλλαγή σε ένα σώμα που αρχικά ήταν καταδικασμένο για αυτό το άθλημα και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος. Με ειδικότητα στα βίντεο συνταγών και όχι μόνο έχει πολλές δυνατότητες και ελπίζω να πάρουμε μια γεύση με το νέο του ρόλο. Ακόμη θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω για την μπύρα που με κέρασε στο Albert dock του Liverpool. Cheers mate :08. Toast: 

*3)t**he**_**big**_**litho*

Ο Γιώργος είναι στο γυμναστηριακό χώρο και μπορεί να προσφέρει στο φόρουμ με γνώσεις σε διατροφή και προπόνηση. Πρωην μέλος εθνικής ομάδας πέρα από ένα σώμα με φοβερα γεννετικά διαθέτει και την απαιτούμενη σοβαρότητα. Γιώργο σύντομα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες για να τρίβουμε μάτια. :01. Wink: 


Τα δικαιώματα δίνονται αρχικά για μια δοκιμαστική περίοδο και αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα τα κρατήσουν μόνιμα.

Καλή αρχή σε όλους

ΜΒ

----------


## asdf

Να ευχαριστησω ολους οσους συμβαλανε ετσι ωστε να βρισκομαι σε αυτη την θεση. Ως ενα απο τα πιο παλαια members του φορουμ εχω να πω οτι μερα με την μερα συνεχως ανεβαινουμε και ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος, διοτι η πλειοψηφια των μελων μας ειναι απλα cool ατομα   :01. Wink:  . Τελος ελπιζω να σταθω ανταξιος της εμπιστοσυνης του φορουμ και βεβαια αυτη η σχεση που εχει αναπτυχθει με ολους να μην χαλασει για τπτ. Τhnx  :01. Wink:

----------


## BRaWNy

Thanks !!

----------


## peris

καλο ξεκινημα παιδια στο νεο σας ρολο :08. Toast: 

πανο πολυ καλη επιλογη  :03. Awesome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή αρχή παιδια !!Είσαστε αξιόλογα μέλη με ποιοτικα ποστς και πιστευουμε ότι θα βοηθησετε πολύ στην αναβάθμιση του φόρουμ.Σιδερένιοι !! :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Doctorg

Συγχαρητήρια στους νέους Mods :03. Clap:  Πολύ καλές επιλογές...

----------


## NASSER

Καλη αρχη και απο μενα στα παιδια-νεοι moderator και οπως τα ειπε ο Boss, η επιλογη δεν ηταν τυχαια! Ελπιζω ολα τα μελη να τους δεχτειτε και να να τους συμπαρασταθειτε στη νεα τους ιδιοτητα.

Υ.Σ. Ολα τα ενεργα μελη του φορουμ μας ειναι αξιοαγαπητα και αποτελουν ενα λιθαρακι στην επιτυχια του φορουμ :01. Wink:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Οπα,πολυ χαρηκα τωρα για τα παιδια!!!Καλη αρχη στα καθηκοντα σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## the_big_litho

Nα ευχαριστησω και εγω με τη σειρα μου τους ανθρωπους που μας επιλεξανε οπως επισης και ολοκληρο το bodybuilding.gr και τα μελη που το απαρτιζουν.
     Πραγματικα δεν πιστευα στις παρεες μεσω ηλεκτρονικων μεσων αλλα ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο που διαψευδομαι με τον καλυτερο.....

----------


## billys15

Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## elenaki*

Συγχαρητήτρια στους νέους moderators  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up: 
το φοντάν θα το πάρουμε στην έξοδο φαντάζομαι  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα γιατί είναι άτομα που αξίζουν και μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στη σωστή και επικοδομητική λειτουργία του φόρουμ :08. Toast:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## slaine

Μπράβο στα παιδιά και καλή αρχή

----------


## mantus3

μπραβω παιδια! καλη αρχη κ πανω απολα καλη επιτιχια με την αναληψη καποιων παραπανω καθηκοντων...

----------


## ioannis1

καλο ξεκινημα και απο μενα παιδια.σας χρειαζομαστε μιας και ο χρονος μας ειναι περιορισμενος γενικα φετος.

----------


## Gasturb

Welldone and wellcome

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπραβο στα παιδια, 

(παντος ο αγαπημενος μου μοντ παραμενει ο θρυλικος Gasturb  :01. Smile Wide: )

----------


## gpol

Πολυ καλη κινηση! 

Ειμαστε τυχεροι που θα μαθουμε περισσοτερα απο ανθρωπους που πραγματικα γνωριζουν αυτο κατι (παρα πολυ) παραπανω  :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πουσαι εσυ ρε gpol?! ετσι κανει ο κοσμος?! 

μια παριμοια λεει καινουργιους φιλους κανε παλιους μη λισμονεις (ο gas εξαιρειται γιατι σπαει καρυδια μερικες φορες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## gpol

Ελπιζω οτι ηρθα για να μεινω. Μετα απο απουσια αρκετου χρονου απο gym, προχτες εκανα την αρχη και γραφτηκα. Το μεγαλο προβλημα μου, η αρχη απο το μηδεν, και ο λιγο βραδυνος υπνος λογω ναυτικης θητειας  :01. Wink:

----------


## slaine

> Ελπιζω οτι ηρθα για να μεινω. Μετα απο απουσια αρκετου χρονου απο gym, προχτες εκανα την αρχη και γραφτηκα. Το μεγαλο προβλημα μου, η αρχη απο το μηδεν, και ο λιγο βραδυνος υπνος λογω ναυτικης θητειας


πολύμπριζο....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gasturb

> μπραβο στα παιδια, 
> 
> (παντος ο αγαπημενος μου μοντ παραμενει ο θρυλικος Gasturb )


εμ γιαυτο δεν βλεπεις προκοπη  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Billy

συγχαρητήρια και από μένα,


Στράτο, 
που είσαι ρε φίλε;
Χάθηκες.

----------


## argyrakis

συγχαρητήρια παιδια

----------


## Gasturb

> Στράτο, 
> που είσαι ρε φίλε;
> Χάθηκες.


Εδω ειμαι απλα παλι lost in space με υποχρεωσεις αλλα που θα παει θα βρω κ εγω την ησυχία μου

Αντε δεν συνεχίζω γιατι θα μας την πει παλι ο gasturb με τα οφφ κ βαριεμαι να τον ακουω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muscleboss

Από σήμερα στην ομάδα των moderators προστέθηκε και ο KATERINI 144

Φώτη ελπίζουμε να βοηθήσεις και εσύ το φόρουμ με τον τρόπο σου  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## BRaWNy

Συγχαρητήρια !!

----------


## Exci

> Από σήμερα στην ομάδα των moderators προστέθηκε και ο KATERINI 144
> 
> Φώτη ελπίζουμε να βοηθήσεις και εσύ το φόρουμ με τον τρόπο σου 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :02. Shock:  Kαποια κομπινα παιχτηκε  :01. Sneaky:  
Ε ρε ρεμπελαριο που θα πεσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

> Από σήμερα στην ομάδα των moderators προστέθηκε και ο KATERINI 144
> 
> Φώτη ελπίζουμε να βοηθήσεις και εσύ το φόρουμ με τον τρόπο σου 
> 
> ΜΒ


οποτε να περιμενουμε πιο πολα hot babies στην αναλογη κατηγορια???

----------


## stavro

:03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

thanks σε ολους παιδια, 

(στα οφ δεν αλλαζει κατι :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ελα να μεγαλώνει η ομάδα των Μοντ!!!!το φόρουμ είναι καταπληκτικό!!! πανέμορφο!! κ πολύ καλά παιδιά ολα τα μέλη! θέλουμε κ φρουρούς την νύχτα!! οποτε Katerini (rebelos) ετομάσου για ξενύχτια!! περα απο την πλάκα που κάνουμε το ξέρεις οτι είσαι απο τις αδυναμίες μου :08. Toast: 

Καλορίζικος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

KATERINI ξερεις οτι παντα τα ειχα καλα μαζι σου! θυμασαι ε? παντα συμφωνουσαμε!

ειμαι στις διαταγες σου αρχοντα KATERINI! σε προσκυνω!  :03. Bowdown:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν αλλαζει κατι παιδια, μια παρεα ειμαστε ολοι εδω μεσα, γιαυτο και ο καθενας με τον τροπο του προσπαθουμε να κανουμε οτι το καλυτερο για το φορουμ.




> Ελα να μεγαλώνει η ομάδα των Μοντ!!!!το φόρουμ είναι καταπληκτικό!!! πανέμορφο!! κ πολύ καλά παιδιά ολα τα μέλη! θέλουμε κ φρουρούς την νύχτα!! οποτε Katerini (rebelos) ετομάσου για ξενύχτια!! περα απο την πλάκα που κάνουμε το ξέρεις οτι είσαι απο τις αδυναμίες μου
> 
> Καλορίζικος


 σπεσιαλ θενκς στην μεγαλη κωνσταντινα κασκανη που προσφερει παρα πολλα και αυτη με τη σειρα τις, 

παρομοιως εισαι αδυναμια μου κωνσταντινα, δινεις ξεχωριστη νοτα στο φορουμ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## racingman

μπραβο ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΙ :03. Thumb up: .Δεν θα σου κολαει και κανενας σαν moderatoras που εισαι :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτη καλως ήρθες στο team και σιδερενιος,η ποιοτητα σου σαν ατομο και σαν μελος του φόρουμ είναι γνωστή,είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μας βοηθησεις ακόμα περισσότερο !! :08. Toast:

----------


## leangains

congrats!!!

κ ένα δωράκι!

----------


## NASSER

KATERINI 144 καλως ορισες στην ομαδα των mod. Εισαι αξιος και χρησιμος και η επιλογη δεν ηταν τυχαια.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Αντε καλη αρχη Φωταρα!!

(δηλαδη τωρα πρεπει να ειμαστε πιο προσεκτικοι στο πως σου μιλαμε γιατι... :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## ovelix

αξιος  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ευχαριστω τον κωστα (Polyneikos) και νασσερ για τα καλα τους λογια

τον λεανς για το δωρο  :03. Thumb up:  

απο τον μπιλι απαιτώ να μου μιλάει στον πληθυντικό απο δω και περα   :08. Spank:   :01. Mr. Green: 

στον racingman θα πω πως ετσι κιαλλιος δε μου κολλάει κανένας γιατι εχω μανατζερ τον μαντους

και τελος τον οβελιξ.


η ιδιότητα του moderator δεν ειναι τίποτα περισσότερο απο προστασια του φορουμ, και καποιες ωρες περισσότερης ενασχόλησης, οπως θα είδατε εχουμε κατα καιρούς και κάποιους κομήτες που μπαίνουν και γράφουν διάφορα ανέκδοτα, εκεί εστιάζεται η προσοχή των μοντς,
τα μελη του φορουμ ειναι ολοι οκ ατομα και εχουμε γινει εδω μεσα μια μεγάλη παρέα, το μονο που θελω εγω ειναι να μιλάμε όμορφα, με τρόπο, και οχι προσβλητικά προς άλλα μελη, 
καλα να είμαστε να μαθαίνουμε απο την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και παράλληλα να κάνουμε και την πλάκα μας για να περνάμε ευχάριστα.

θενκς.

----------


## Billy

> Kαποια κομπινα παιχτηκε  
> Ε ρε ρεμπελαριο που θα πεσει



σκάνδαλο...
τι άλλο;;;;


Αα, btw συγχαρητήρια και από μένα.

----------


## chr04

Καλή σταδιοδρομία  :01. Smile:

----------


## elenaki*

Συγχαρητήρια Φώτη
που ναι το κέρασμα???

----------


## skrwz21

μπραβο KATERINI  συγχαρητηρια !

----------


## KATERINI 144

θενκς παιδιά, ελενακι κέρασμα στον αγωνα στην κατερινη  :08. Toast:

----------


## Doctorg

Σου αξίζει KATERINI  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Ο Φωτης μετραει πολλα χρονια στο χωρο και σιγουρα οι γνωσεις και οι εμπειριες του θα βοηθησουν πολυ το φορουμ και απο το ''ποστο'' του moderator...

Καλη αρχη.

----------


## KATERINI 144

θενκς παιδια, μη λέτε σου αξίζει γιατι θα αρχίσω να μιλάω σαν πολιτικός  :01. Sad: 


 :01. Smile:

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Συγχαρητηρια Φωτη...
Οτι καλυτερο, κ σιδηροκεφαλος....   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ τα είπα ιδιαιτέρως στον φώτη αλλα θα τα πώ και δημόσια πως ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και πιστεύω μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλα στο φόρουμ γιατί είναι και απο τους παλιότερους , οι περισσότεροι τον βρηκαμε στο φόρουμ και τέτοια άτομα είναι χρήσιμα και επικοδομητικά γιατί ο φώτης το έδειξε στην πράξη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

θενκς και παλι παιδια 

(στα χοτ και στα οφ θα ειμαι πιστος στο καθηκον παντος, δεν αλλαζω συνηθειες και πρωθυπουργος να γινω  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## dimitra

> θενκς και παλι παιδια 
> 
> (στα χοτ και στα οφ θα ειμαι πιστος στο καθηκον παντος, δεν αλλαζω συνηθειες και πρωθυπουργος να γινω )


 
Ε αλοιμονο............. δεν αλλαζουν οι κακες συνηθειες

Καλημερα μοντ................ μου ελειψες

----------


## jGod

o κατερινης...moderator..παει το διαλυσατε το φορουμ!!θα τα πουμε κατερινη στους αγωνες..φερε και το ταπερακι σου οπως στους αγωνες της θεσσ.νικης   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ε αλοιμονο............. δεν αλλαζουν οι κακες συνηθειες
> 
> Καλημερα μοντ................ μου ελειψες


και σε μένα έλειψες αστέρι  :01. Cool: , 

η συνήθειες αλλάζουν, αλλα κατω απο ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> o κατερινης...moderator..παει το διαλυσατε το φορουμ!!θα τα πουμε κατερινη στους αγωνες..φερε και το ταπερακι σου οπως στους αγωνες της θεσσ.νικης


αληταρά νοβι κανε κουμάντο να είσαι, θα περάσουμε ζάχαρη, ταπερακια δεν έχει, για ταβέρνα ειμαστε, θα ειδοποιήσω απο πριν να προμηθευτεί πολυ πράμα το μαγαζι γιατι τρωτε και πολυ εσεις     :02. Welcome:

----------


## asdf

Συγχαρητηρια Φωτη και καλες δουλειες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Συγχαρητηρια Φωτη


θενκς asdf 








> και καλες δουλειες


  :01. Unsure: 



 μη λες τέτοια θα με πάρουν για κομπιναδόρο, μη κοιτάς εσυ που εισαι αγγλια, εδω αλλαξε το νόημα τις λέξης   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Έχουμε την τιμη και την χαρα συγχρόνως να εισαγαγεται στην ομαδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  με τα δικαιωματα (αλλα και τις υποχρεωσεις,χι,χι,χι  :01. Mr. Green:  ) της Μoderator η Μαρία !!!
Είμαι πως θα μας βοηθησει στην όλη προσπάθεια αναβαθμισης του αθληματος μεσω του φόρουμ αλλα και στην διαχείριση του φόρουμ γιατί απαιτεί και αυτο το κομματι υπεύθυνα άτομα.
Μαιρη καλώς ήρθες,οι γνωσεις σου είναι πολύτιμες και σε ευχαριστουμε που δέχθηκες να είσαι στην ομαδα διαχειριστων του φόρουμ !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Σιδερένια !!

----------


## Μαρία

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολύ και για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου δείξατε  :08. Toast: 
 :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Και πριν η Μαρία έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά στο φόρουμ.
Απο ένα πιο υπεύθυνο πόστο σίγουρα το έργο της θα είναι μεγαλύτερο.
Καλή αρχή Μαρία!

----------


## Μαρία

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ sTeLaKoS !!!

----------


## anjelica

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολύ και για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου δείξατε


Mαιρη εισαι πρωτη γυναικα μοντ!!! :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

> Mαιρη εισαι πρωτη γυναικα μοντ!!!


Και εσυ πρώτο και καλο κοριτσι στο φορουμ!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

> Και εσυ πρώτο και καλο κοριτσι στο φορουμ!!!


 :03. Bowdown: ευχαριστω !!!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## drago

congrats Μαρια!!! Σιδεροκεφαλη!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολύ και για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου δείξατε


Ωωωωωχχχχ ωχχχχχχχ .... αρχίσανε τα κουμάντα και οι γυναίκες ?????  :02. Affraid: 
 :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  Την κάτσαμε την βάρκα  !!!!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αστιεύομαι φυσικά !  :01. Mr. Green: 
Μπράβο Μαρία και καλές δουλειές !  :01. Mr. Green: 

 :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:  
 :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Μαρία

> congrats Μαρια!!! Σιδεροκεφαλη!





> Ωωωωωχχχχ ωχχχχχχχ .... αρχίσανε τα κουμάντα και οι γυναίκες ????? 
>    Την κάτσαμε την βάρκα  !!!! 
> 
> Αστιεύομαι φυσικά ! 
> Μπράβο Μαρία και καλές δουλειές !



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσεις να είστε καλα!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

χρειαζομασταν γυναικα μοντ.συγχαρητηρια μαρια μου.καλη δυναμη στο εργο σου. :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

> χρειαζομασταν γυναικα μοντ.συγχαρητηρια μαρια μου.καλη δυναμη στο εργο σου.


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

ξερεις οτι παντα ειχα καλες σχεσεις μαζι σου! 

πλεον οι κοποι μου δικαιωνονται!

χαχα!

συγχαρητηρια πολλα! 

ειστε ενα ζευγος Moderators δηλαδη? εεεεετσι!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Η Μαρία μπορεί να προσφέρει σηαντική βοήθεια στο φόρουμ. Το έχει δείξει και εδώ αλλά και στην πράξη με τη βοήθεια που έχει προφέρει στους αγώνες και την εμπιστοσύνη που έχει κερδίσει απο όλους μας. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

Μπραβο Μαρια  :01. Smile:   :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  μπραβο Μαιρη!!!! γιουπι γυναικα μοντ, καιρος ηταν! :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## the_big_litho

Εγω θα ειμαι ο πρωτος μοντ που θα κανει μπαν αλλο μοντ, δεν την θελω στο φορουμ.... :01. ROFL: 
Πλακα κανω, η Μαρια διαθετει και τις ακαδημαικες γνωσεις αλλα και τα εχει εφαρμοσει και στην πραξη γιατι ασχολειται πολλα χρονια με τον αθλητισμο...
Καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι και καλη πορεια στο φορουμ... :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μπραβο Μαιρη!!!! γιουπι γυναικα μοντ, καιρος ηταν!


 εσύ να μη χάσεις αμέσως πια λές και σας είχαμε στην αδιαφορία καταπιεσμένες χαχαχαχα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πέρα απο αυτα είναι κάτι πολύ ευχάριστο και παράληλα αναμενόμενο για μας που γνωρίσαμε καλά την μαίρη να αναλάβει καθήκοντα μόντ , είναι το πλέον κατάλληλο άτομο σε όλους τους τομείς , γνώσεων , προσωπικότητας , χαρακτήρα .
εύχομαι εκτός του ότι να προσφέρει που έχει πολλα , παράλληλα να της είναι ευχάρηστη αυτη η αρμοδιότητα και να μην την κουράσει .

τό μόνο αρνητικό είναι τώρα θα πρέπει στο μόντ τσατ να μιλάμε πιο κόσμια , γιατι θα χάσει πάσα ιδέα για μας .
αλλα είναι και μια καλή ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε την ευγενική καταγωγή μας . :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

Mαρία συγχαρητήρια και από μένα.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Τέλεια σε ένα ανδροκρατούμενο φόρουμ γυναίκα μοντ. :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

> ξερεις οτι παντα ειχα καλες σχεσεις μαζι σου! 
> 
> πλεον οι κοποι μου δικαιωνονται!
> 
> χαχα!
> 
> συγχαρητηρια πολλα! 
> 
> ειστε ενα ζευγος Moderators δηλαδη? εεεεετσι!!!!


εεεεεεεετσι!!!Σ΄ευχαριστω πολύ και εγω θελω να εχω καλες σχεσεις μαζι σου(δεν τα βαζεις ποτε με Κρητικους)!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> Η Μαρία μπορεί να προσφέρει σηαντική βοήθεια στο φόρουμ. Το έχει δείξει και εδώ αλλά και στην πράξη με τη βοήθεια που έχει προφέρει στους αγώνες και την εμπιστοσύνη που έχει κερδίσει απο όλους μας.
> 
> ΜΒ


Σ΄ευχαριστω πολύ,δεν θα μπορουσε να υπάρχει καλύτερος Muscleboss απο σενα γιατι είσαι πολύ δικαιος,τα ζυγιζεις ολα και τα μετρας με δικαιοσύνη και την σοβαρότητα που απαιτείται για την σωστη και αποτελεσματική λειτουργια του bodybuilding.gr!!! :08. Toast: 



> Μπραβο Μαρια


Σ΄ευχαριστω πολύ!!! :02. Welcome: 




> μπραβο Μαιρη!!!! γιουπι γυναικα μοντ, καιρος ηταν!


Σ΄ευχαριστω πολύ κουκλίτσα(και μελλοντική πρωταθλήτρια)κριμα που δεν σε είδα απο κοντα,ήθελα πάρα πολύ!!! :08. Toast: 






> Εγω θα ειμαι ο πρωτος μοντ που θα κανει μπαν αλλο μοντ, δεν την θελω στο φορουμ....
> Πλακα κανω, η Μαρια διαθετει και τις ακαδημαικες γνωσεις αλλα και τα εχει εφαρμοσει και στην πραξη γιατι ασχολειται πολλα χρονια με τον αθλητισμο...
> Καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι και καλη πορεια στο φορουμ...


Σ΄ευχαριστω(στειλε μου ξανα το λογαριασμό τραπεζης να σου βάλω και τα υπόλοιπα,καλα τα είπες)χα,χα,χα!!! :01. Razz: 
Να είσαι καλα  :08. Toast: !!!




> εσύ να μη χάσεις αμέσως πια λές και σας είχαμε στην αδιαφορία καταπιεσμένες χαχαχαχα!
> 
> πέρα απο αυτα είναι κάτι πολύ ευχάριστο και παράληλα αναμενόμενο για μας που γνωρίσαμε καλά την μαίρη να αναλάβει καθήκοντα μόντ , είναι το πλέον κατάλληλο άτομο σε όλους τους τομείς , γνώσεων , προσωπικότητας , χαρακτήρα .
> εύχομαι εκτός του ότι να προσφέρει που έχει πολλα , παράλληλα να της είναι ευχάρηστη αυτη η αρμοδιότητα και να μην την κουράσει .
> 
> τό μόνο αρνητικό είναι τώρα θα πρέπει στο μόντ τσατ να μιλάμε πιο κόσμια , γιατι θα χάσει πάσα ιδέα για μας .
> αλλα είναι και μια καλή ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε την ευγενική καταγωγή μας .


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία και είναι τιμη για το φορουν να υπάρχουν ανθρωποι σαν και σενα!!!Εκτος απο την εντονη προσωπικότητα σου και το βαρυ βιογραφικό σου στο άθλημα είσαι και εξαιρετος άνθρωπος.Χαρηκα παρα πολύ που βρεθήκαμε και απο κοντα,που σας γνώρισα καλύτερα (οχι μονο απο τα γραπτα εδω μέσα)εσένα και τον ioannis1(άλλο βαρυ πυροβολικο).Οτι και να λετε στο mods chat δεν υπάρχει προβλημα,να είστε ανετοι !!! :08. Toast: 




> Mαρία συγχαρητήρια και από μένα. 
> Τέλεια σε ένα ανδροκρατούμενο φόρουμ γυναίκα μοντ.


Σ΄ευχαριστω !!!αντε στο μελλον να γίνουμε περισσότερες!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## tower nikolas

Mαρία συγχαρητήρια  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

> Mαρία συγχαρητήρια


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα πολλα φιλια στην Αθανασία!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Μαιρη καλορίζικη οποιος βρίζει καντου μπαν, μη ρωτας κανενα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

> Μαιρη καλορίζικη οποιος βρίζει καντου μπαν, μη ρωτας κανενα


Γεια σου KATERINI 144 αρχηγόπουλο!!!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Παντως η απουσία σου στους αγωνες ηταν αισθητή!!!Ρωταγα συνέχεια το Γιάννη μα που είναι ο KATERINI 144 !!!!
Εννοειται οι υποχρεωσεις του καθενος μπαινουν σε πρωτη προταιρεότητα,αλλα είσαι ξεχωριστος ανθρωπος με καταπληκτικό χιούμορ και σε εκτιμω παρα πολύ!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## sctp

Η Ντορα στη ΝΔ..η Μαρια εδω...την βαψαμε! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Υ.Γ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΡΙΑ keep up the good work! :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γεια σου KATERINI 144 αρχηγόπουλο!!!!!!
> Παντως η απουσία σου στους αγωνες ηταν αισθητή!!!Ρωταγα συνέχεια το Γιάννη μα που είναι ο KATERINI 144 !!!!
> Εννοειται οι υποχρεωσεις του καθενος μπαινουν σε πρωτη προταιρεότητα,αλλα είσαι ξεχωριστος ανθρωπος με καταπληκτικό χιούμορ και σε εκτιμω παρα πολύ!!!


η εκτίμηση ειναι αμοιβαία μαιρη οπως και για τον τεραστιο που εχεις στο αβαταρ σου.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> Η Ντορα στη ΝΔ..η Μαρια εδω...την βαψαμε!
> 
> Υ.Γ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΡΙΑ keep up the good work!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Υ.Γ Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## Georges

Άντε καλές δουλειές και από μένα (και ban-αρίσματα  :01. Mr. Green: . Πλάκα κάνω  :01. Razz: )   :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> Άντε καλές δουλειές και από μένα (και ban-αρίσματα . Πλάκα κάνω )


Να΄σαι καλα,σ΄ευχαριστω!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Μαράκι μου γλυκό συγχαρητήρια κ απο ΄μενα!!! δεν θα προλάβει να αλλάξει ο μήνας παιδιά θα της δώσουμε κ αλλες ευχές!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Μαρία

> Μαράκι μου γλυκό συγχαρητήρια κ απο ΄μενα!!! δεν θα προλάβει να αλλάξει ο μήνας παιδιά θα της δώσουμε κ αλλες ευχές!!!


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ αστέρι του φορουμ!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Για να το λες εσυ κατι ξέρεις.........!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Υ.Σ Το ταίριαξα και με πέδιλα και τα λεμε σύντομα και για τα υπόλοιπα που είπαμε!!!! :01. Mr. Green: 
Υ.Σ Να βγάλουμε και άλλες φωτό γιατί δεν σε χορταίνουμε!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

Μαρία συγχαρητήρια έχουμε και Μοντ γένος θηλυκού …
  Αλλά και το κατάλληλο άτομο για αυτό γιατί η Μαρία είναι ένα σπάνιο κορίτσι που όλους τους αγαπάει ,λέει τη γνώμη της και πάντα με σεβασμό προς τους άλλους  και μας κάνει και γελάμε πολύ.....we love Mary!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Μαρία συγχαρητήρια έχουμε και Μοντ γένος θηλυκού …
>   Αλλά και το κατάλληλο άτομο για αυτό γιατί η Μαρία είναι ένα σπάνιο κορίτσι που όλους τους αγαπάει ,λέει τη γνώμη της και πάντα με σεβασμό προς τους άλλους  και μας κάνει και γελάμε πολύ.....we love Mary!!!!!!!


Σ έυχαριστω πολύ γοργονα του φορουμ,για σενα τα λογια ειναι περιττα τι να πρωτοπει κανεις που εκτος απο πολύ καλο και σπανιο κοριτσι εισαι και η γλύκα του φορουμ,καθε φορα γραφεις ομορφαινεις το φορουμ και με την παρουσία σου και με τον λόγο σου!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

εγω σαν καινουργιος στην παρεα, δεν γνωριζω τα παιδια ουτε τους νεους μοντς.
αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα προκειτε για μια καλη παρεα, κε ετσι ευχομαι με την σειρα μου, καλη επιτυχια σε οσα παιδια εχουν αναλαβει εργο σε αυτο το φορουμ.

----------


## NASSER

> εγω σαν καινουργιος στην παρεα, δεν γνωριζο τα παιδια ουτε τους νεους μοντς.
> αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα προκειτε για μια καλη παρεα, κε ετσι ευχομαι με την σειρα μου, καλη επειτυχια σε οσα παιδια εχουν αναλαβει εργο σε αυτο το φορουμ.


Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο. Αυτο δινει δυναμη σε ολους μας να συνεχισουμε δυναμικα!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

μπραβο παιδια κ απο εμενα

----------


## veteran29

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
ευγε τεκνον μου

----------


## superman79

Μπρααααβοοοοοοοοοοο. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχω την χαρα να ανακοινωσω ότι ο Γιαννης64 από αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεται στην ομαδα των MODERATORS...
Προσωπικα δεν το αντιμετωπίζω ως  αναβαθμιση ενος ατομου της ομαδας,που λίγο - πολυ ανεξαρτητου τίτλου ,όλοι τις ίδιες υποχρεωσεις εχουμε πανω κατω, αλλα ως αναγνωριση και επιβράβευση της προσφορας του στο φόρουμ,κατι που όποιος το παρακολουθει μπορεί πολυ ευκολα να καταλαβει...
Γιαννη καλή επιτυχια και στα καινουργια σου καθηκοντα :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Εχω την χαρα να ανακοινωσω ότι ο Γιαννης64 από αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεται στην ομαδα των MODERATORS...
> Προσωπικα δεν το αντιμετωπίζω ως αναβαθμιση ενος ατομου της ομαδας,που λίγο - πολυ ανεξαρτητου τίτλου ,όλοι τις ίδιες υποχρεωσεις εχουμε πανω κατω, αλλα ως αναγνωριση και επιβράβευση της προσφορας του στο φόρουμ,κατι που όποιος το παρακολουθει μπορεί πολυ ευκολα να καταλαβει...
> Γιαννη καλή επιτυχια και στα καινουργια σου καθηκοντα


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σιδηροκέφαλος πάντα Γιάννη!!!

----------


## Dreiko

Μπραβο γιαννη...το αξιζεις φιλε... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
(ποιος σε πιανει τωρα ref :08. Turtle: )

----------


## GEORGEXX1

πω-πω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τωρα θα δειτε τη πα να πει referi.

περα απο την πλακα,πραγματικα η παρουσια του γιαννη στο φορουμ ειναι αποδεδειγμενα σημαντικη.
Σιδεροκεφαλος φιλε γιαννη και ας παιζεις με τα ποδια  τις περισοτερες  φορες

----------


## Titanium

Μπράβο Γιάννη....Όντως το άξιζες :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

Αντε ρε john,τα συγχαρηκια μου!!!

Σιδεροκεφαλος  :08. Toast:

----------


## Mitsen

συγχαρητήρια και από μένα! Το άξιζες καιρό τώρα, βοήθησες πραγματικά πολύ!

Αυτό είναι η ανταμοιβή μετά από τόσο κόπο και παρατηρήσεις για τη σωστή λειτουργία του forum :03. Thumb up: 

καλή δύναμη :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

hooligan, referee και moderator.....

γιαννη εισαι πολυμηχανιμα.... :01. Mr. Green: 

τα συχαρικια μου γιαννη... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Doctorg

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη σου άξιζε   :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> hooligan, referee και moderator.....
> 
> γιαννη εισαι πολυμηχανιμα....
> 
> τα συχαρικια μου γιαννη...


ελβετικος σουγιας ενα πραμα... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

giannι69,μπραβο κ εις ανωτερα!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 

το κερδισες με την αξια σου το χβοχ360 :08. Turtle: 

 :01. ROFL:

----------


## giannis64

ενα πραμα θελω να δω ρε παιδια... :01. Unsure: 

τα μουτρα του φωτη.. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lef

ελα ρε γιαννη  παιχταρα
συγχαρητηρια φιλε για την αναβαθμιση σου,σου ερχονται και αλλες επιτυχιες τον μαιο :01. Wink:

----------


## T0ny

> Εχω την χαρα να ανακοινωσω ότι ο Γιαννης64 από αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεται στην ομαδα των MODERATORS...
> 
> Γιαννη καλή επιτυχια και στα καινουργια σου καθηκοντα


Μαρέσει!!!=(like)

Σίγουρα το αξίζεις!!!

----------


## a.minidis

> ενα πραμα θελω να δω ρε παιδια...
> 
> τα μουτρα του φωτη..


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zylo

ωραιος ρε γιαννη....συγχαρητηρια!!!!!(δε ξερω τι παραπανω *κανουν* οι mods απο τους officer αλλα σιγουρα δε γινεσε ετσι απλα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Manos1989

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη,όντως είσαι από τους καταλληλότερους για αυτή τη θέση,έχεις πολύ υπομονή και βοηθάς παντού  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη,συγχαρητηρια!!!!Τωρα θα σε δουμε και στην πρωτη σελιδα; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

ναστε καλά παιδιά για την αναγνώριση, αν και ότι γίνετε γίνετε οικιοθελώς και από μεράκι.
σας ευχαριστώ όλους. :08. Toast: 

νίκη στην πρώτη σελίδα μπαίνουν οι φίρμες. εγώ για να μπω πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω δικό μου cd. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

αντε και εις ανωτερα γιανναρε!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατσε ρε Νικο,μην παρει φορα και μας ξηλώσει και εμας!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> ναστε καλά παιδιά για την αναγνώριση, αν και ότι γίνετε γίνετε οικιοθελώς και από μεράκι.
> σας ευχαριστώ όλους.
> 
> νίκη στην πρώτη σελίδα μπαίνουν οι φίρμες. εγώ για να μπω πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω δικό μου cd.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα Γιαννη!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ενα πραμα θελω να δω ρε παιδια...
> 
> τα μουτρα του φωτη..


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  τα μισά είναι χειροκρότημα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

φυσικό επακόλουθο ήταν αυτη η αναβάθμιση του γιάννη , αφού έχει όρεξη πάνω απ όλα ,  του αρέσει και μπορεί να βοηθάει όπου χρειάζετε , γιατι δεν υπάρχουν άλλα στοιχεία , αφού δεν είναι κανένας μισθωτός , ο καθένας ότι κάνει το κάνει απο αγάπη για το αντικείμενο του φόρουμ και του αρέσει .
συγχαριτήρια κι απο μενα γιάννη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

αλλα ξέχασα υπάρχει και ενα άλλο δέλεαρ για εναν μοντ , ένα χοτ μπέιμπ τον μήνα της αρεσκείας του για μια μέρα, αλλα ποιός δίνει σημασία τωρα σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dionisos

Συγχαρητήρια στον Γιάννη!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Αντωνης

Μπραβο Γιαννη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gaspari

Συγχαρητήτρια και απο μένα παίδες!  :01. Smile:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά. τώρα η υποχρεώσεις είναι περισσότερες, αλλά πιστεύω να μπορέσω να ανταποκριθώ σε αυτές.




> τα μισά είναι χειροκρότημα


και ιδιαίτερα στον Φώτη ο οποίος ήταν αυτός που μου έμαθε αρκετά πράγματα από την λειτουργία του φόρουμ, και με στήριξε αρκετά.

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιαννη συγχαρητηρια και απο εμένα. Έχεις ρίξει απιστευτη δουλειά, τόσο μέσα στο φόρουμ όσο και έξω από αυτό και θα ήταν αδικία κάτι λιγότερο.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> savage :	αντε και εις ανωτερα γιανναρε!!!





> Κατσε ρε Νικο,μην παρει φορα και μας ξηλώσει και εμας!!



Xαχαχα!!!*Γυαλιζει το ματι του!*
Τον βλεπω για ιδιαιτερο του Bill Yates!

----------


## kaiowas

Γιάννη καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

Μπράβο Γιάννη! Συγχαρητήρια! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Galthazar

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   μπραβο γιαννη!!



Υ.Γ. βαλτε και ενα emoticon να πεταει λουλουδια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Theo_Sorc

Γιαννη δε θα πω καλη επιτυχια διοτι τπτ δεν ειναι τυχαιο στην περιπτωση σου, απλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ συνεχισε την πολυ καλη δουλεια που κανεις... super!!!! 


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

ναστε καλα ολοι παιδια.... :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

*Nasser is back!*

To "αγόρι με τα κόκκινα γράμματα"... ο Moderator με τις πολλές συμπάθειες αλλά και τις πολυσυζητημένες αντιπάθειες... το κοινώς γνωστό "αυστηρό αγόρι του φόρουμ"... *ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ στο Bodybuilding.gr TEAM*  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

 :08. Door EEK: 

Νάσσερ καλωσήρθες πίσω, σε χρειαζόμαστε  :08. Toast:   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## PMalamas

welcome back Nasser!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nasser welcome (back) !! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> To "αγόρι με τα κόκκινα γράμματα"...


αχαχαχα,καλο :03. Bowdown: 

καλως ηρθες(ξανα :01. Razz: ) μαν! :08. Toast:

----------


## dionisos

Πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση!  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Eddie

Αυτη κι αν ειναι ειδηση!!!!!

Welcome back Νασσερ,ειτε σαν απλο μελος ειτε σαν mod,το φορουμ πιστευω οτι σε χρειαζεται για τις ισορροπιες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Nasser is back!*
> 
> To "αγόρι με τα κόκκινα γράμματα"


η αλλιώς ''αυστηρό αγόρι'', καλος ήρθες νασσερ  :08. Toast:

----------


## humanoid

Ευχαριστα νεα

----------


## Doctorg

Welcome back Nasser!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

επ....μπραβο νασσερ!!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!πολυτιμες οι συμβουλες σου!!!!!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

καλως ηρθες παλι πισω φιλε.

και μιας και γυρισες σου χαριζω ενα   μιας και εγω εχω δυο..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> η αλλιώς ''αυστηρό αγόρι'', καλος ήρθες νασσερ


Κέρδισε τον τίτλο με το σπαθί του  :01. Mr. Green: 


Καλώς όρισες Νάσσερ, η παρουσία σου στο team υπήρξε καταλυτική  :08. Toast:

----------


## Zylo

καλωσηρθες NASSER :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Titanium

Ρε παιδιά εδω δεν ήταν τόσο καιρό ο νασερ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Zylo

> Ρε παιδιά εδω δεν ήταν τόσο καιρό ο νασερ???


ναι αλλα οχι σαν mod

----------


## Titanium

> ναι αλλα οχι σαν mod


Ε τότε να πούμε συγχαρητήρια :03. Clap: ...σιδεροκέφαλος :03. Clap: ..Οχι καλως ηλθες.... :01. Mr. Green: 
Μπραβω Νασσερ... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## lef

συγχαρητηρια νασσερ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## eri_87

Welcome back Nasser!  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν και τα έχουμε πεί σε προσωπικό επίπεδο , καλώς ήρθες ξανά στην ομάδα των διαχειριστών του φόρουμ "αυστηρό αγόρι" όπως σε λέγαν πρίν αποχωρήσεις λόγω υποχρεώσεων , η παρουσία σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο χρήσιμη στο φόρουμ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## a.minidis

> *Nasser is back!*
> 
> To "αγόρι με τα κόκκινα γράμματα"... ο Moderator με τις πολλές συμπάθειες αλλά και τις πολυσυζητημένες αντιπάθειες... το κοινώς γνωστό "αυστηρό αγόρι του φόρουμ"... *ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ στο Bodybuilding.gr TEAM* 
> 
> 
> 
> Νάσσερ καλωσήρθες πίσω, σε χρειαζόμαστε   
> 
> ΜΒ


 :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

Βoss ελιωσα με το ποστ σου... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Καλο comeback να εχεις nasser... :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ολους για καλωσόρισμα στο mod team αλλά πιο πολύ την ομάδα του mod team που πάντα ήταν σαν οικογένεια για μένα. 
Αυστηρός είμαι και ΘΑ είμαι γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει τάξη και σεβασμός στο έργο του φόρουμ  :01. Smile:  αλλά και οι αντιπαραθέσεις ειναι χρήσιμες για να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι, όχι για να κάνουμε εχθρούς  :08. Toast: 

Καλως σας βρήκα και πάλι. Το 2011 θα συζητηθεί πολύ οσο αφορά το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και πρέπει φίλοι του αθλήματος μέσο του φορουμ ( που πάντα ηταν πρωτοπόρο στην ενημέρωση) να έχουν πλήρη εικόνα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile:  καλως γυρισες !!!

----------


## Mitsen

welcome back Nasser! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

καλως ηρθες  :08. Toast:

----------


## Wolve

Καλως ηρθες και παλι φιλε Nasser, καλο κουραγιο στο εργο των mod.  :08. Toast:   :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> καλως γυρισες !!!





> welcome back Nasser!





> καλως ηρθες





> Καλως ηρθες και παλι φιλε Nasser, καλο κουραγιο στο εργο των mod.


Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!
Το εργο των mod θα ειναι πιο ευκολο και πιο αποδοτικό όταν και τα μέλη συνεργάζονται  :08. Toast:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Τη να σου ευχηθω εσενα ρε φιλε,ειναι πραγματα δοκιμασμενα και τα ξερεις καλα.
Μεγαλη υπομονη,και πολυ κουραγιο, μου φαινονται αρκετα ετσι?????

Καλως ηρθες παλι (σαν mod ) :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Τη να σου ευχηθω εσενα ρε φιλε,ειναι πραγματα δοκιμασμενα και τα ξερεις καλα.
> Μεγαλη υπομονη,και πολυ κουραγιο, μου φαινονται αρκετα ετσι?????
> 
> Καλως ηρθες παλι (σαν mod )


Να σαι καλά Γιώργο  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

μπραβο ρε φιλε, μπραβο!
καλη επιστροφη!!!
ολα καλα να πανε!

----------


## primordial

Θέμα το κάνατε με την επιστροφή του NASSER.... δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς τις επιπλήξεις του για να λυθούν τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις..???? Δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς τα πολύ χρήσιμα και εύστοχα σχόλιά του??? Και το κυριότερο δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς το αίσθημα της εξουσίας....??????? 

Welcome Back as a Mod. Αν και ώς απλό μέλος δεν τα πήγαινες κ άσχημα, τι τους ήθελες τους τίτλους..????? 

Καλή αρχή κ ΣΙΔΕΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ..... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

*P.S.*
Να διευκρινήσω πρός αποφυγή παρεξ. ότι φυσικά και χάρηκα που επέστρεψε. Απλά είπα να κάνω κ λίγο "ΧΟΥΜΟΡ"... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> μπραβο ρε φιλε, μπραβο!
> καλη επιστροφη!!!
> ολα καλα να πανε!





> Θέμα το κάνατε με την επιστροφή του NASSER.... δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς τις επιπλήξεις του για να λυθούν τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις..???? Δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς τα πολύ χρήσιμα και εύστοχα σχόλιά του??? Και το κυριότερο δεν ήταν καλύτερα χωρίς το αίσθημα της εξουσίας....??????? 
> 
> Welcome Back as a Mod. Αν και ώς απλό μέλος δεν τα πήγαινες κ άσχημα, τι τους ήθελες τους τίτλους..????? 
> 
> Καλή αρχή κ ΣΙΔΕΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ.....
> 
> *P.S.*
> Να διευκρινήσω πρός αποφυγή παρεξ. ότι φυσικά και χάρηκα που επέστρεψε. Απλά είπα να κάνω κ λίγο "ΧΟΥΜΟΡ"...


Όταν έφυγα, ξέχασα να σας πω πως θα γυρίσω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σας. Ευχομαι να περνάμε πάντα καλά με τη παρέα του φόρουμ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Νέα μέλη προστέθηκαν στου officers του φορουμ. Ο *Dreiko* (Βαγγέλης) και η *gym* (Ελένη) από σήμερα είναι μέλη του διαχειριστικού team. Μη τους λέτε πολλά συγχαρητήρια γιατί θα πέσει χώσιμο, άλλο που δε το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Οι *stelakos* (Στέλιος) και* beefmeup* (Διονύσης) ανήκουν πλέον στην οικογένεια των moderators. Σιδεροκέφαλοι  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο..καλη κινηση!

Σιδεροκεφαλοι λοιπον,οτι καλυτερο ευχομαι  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

> Νέα μέλη προστέθηκαν στου officers του φορουμ. Ο *Dreiko* (Βαγγέλης) και η *gym* (Ελένη) από σήμερα είναι μέλη του διαχειριστικού team. Μη τους λέτε πολλά συγχαρητήρια γιατί θα πέσει χώσιμο, άλλο που δε το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα. 
> 
> Οι *stelakos* (Στέλιος) και* beefmeup* (Διονύσης) ανήκουν πλέον στην οικογένεια των moderators. Σιδεροκέφαλοι 
> 
> ΜΒ



ωραιααααα.... αλλος ενας ΑΕΚτζης στο team.... θα κανουμε και την Ελενη ΑΕΚΑΡΑ και μαζι με τη βοηθεια του Φωτη θα κανουμε πραξικοπημα στο φορουμ και θα το κανουμε AEKbodybuilding... και φυσικα θα ειναι ολο κιτρινομαυρο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

και μετα θα κανουμε και μπαν τον Γιαννη... :01. Razz:

----------


## tiger

αλλος ενας ΑΕΚτσης και εγω!!! ναι...ετσι να ειναι κιτρινομαυρο!!! μπραβο στα παιδια ειδικα ο Dreiko εχει συνεισφέρει πολυ στο hot babes και του αξιζει :01. Mr. Green: green: :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

oooo πολλά συγχαρητήρια στην Ελένη και τον Βαγγέλη για τη θέση και στον Διονύση και τον Στέλιο για την αναβάθμιση!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jumaru

H gym? Τον ήπιαμε !  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Ελπίζω να αντέξετε γιατί είναι κούραση να είσαι 'φρουρός' σε ένα φόρουμ. Σιδεροκέφαλοι Dreiko & gym  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Σιδεροκέφαλοι παιδιά!! :03. Thumb up:  
 Τιποτα παραπάνω δεν μπορω να σας ευχηθώ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Μπραβο στα παιδια και απο εμενα. Το αξιζουν πιστευω!  :03. Clap: 

Καλη υπομονη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλα κουραγια (αρχικα) :01. Razz:  και τα συγχαρητηρια μου παιδια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## GREEK POWER

O dreiko  :02. Shock:  φτου τα χασαμε τα hot...  Δωσατε εξουσια σε γυναικα θα μας ...............μηπως ειμαι φαλοκρατης  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο για τις επιλογες σας!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  Το σκεφτομουν τις προαλες και ειχα αυτους ακριβως στο μυαλο μου. :01. Wink:

----------


## chr04

Και εις ανώτερα παιδιά!

----------


## gym

ντανκε ντανκεεεεε!!!!!! :01. Smile: 

και συγχαρητηρια πολλα κ σε μπιφ(πειραχτηρι) και stelakos !!!!


υ.γ. οσο για το αεκ...χμ...ειμαι *ασπρομαυρη*  γενικα!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: χοχο...

----------


## Galthazar

συγχαρητηρια παιδια και καλο κουραγιο!! :03. Clap:  Ελπιζω να εχετε γερο στομαχι... :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

:03. Clap: 
Καλή αρχή στις νέες σας θέσεις!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

Καλο Ξεκινημα Στον Ντρεικο Και ειδικα στην γυμ που ειναι και παοκ!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Titanium

Άρε Βαγγελα μπράβο..... Μπράβο και στην Ελένη........... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

να στε καλα παιδια!!εχω προετοιμαστει πληρως.....αγχολυτικα,βαζελινη κτλ. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

αδυνατο να το πιστεψω για τη gym ακομη χαχαχα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αντε καλα κουμαντα κ οι 2 σας οφισερια μου  :01. Mr. Green: 8)

----------


## lila_1

Ετοιμάσου για τριπλή μπανάνα σοφέ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## average_joe

> Νέα μέλη προστέθηκαν στου officers του φορουμ. Ο *Dreiko* (Βαγγέλης) και η *gym* (Ελένη) από σήμερα είναι μέλη του διαχειριστικού team. Μη τους λέτε πολλά συγχαρητήρια γιατί θα πέσει χώσιμο, άλλο που δε το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα. 
> 
> Οι *stelakos* (Στέλιος) και* beefmeup* (Διονύσης) ανήκουν πλέον στην οικογένεια των moderators. Σιδεροκέφαλοι 
> 
> ΜΒ


συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

οσον για τον @beefmeup που μου ειναι ιδιατερα συμπαθης (δεν εχω ψηφισει ακομα στο αναλογο θεμαα  :01. Mr. Green: ), αν και αναμενομενο
παραθετω ενα προφητικο διαλογο




> *2 θεματα συνχωνετυικαν.*
> 
> *παιδια ανεβασαμε στικυ στο θεμα αξιολογησης,την αλφαβητικη σειρα,για να μπορειτε να βλεπετε τι υπαρχει κ τι οχι.
> καλο ειναι να την δουλευετε πριν ανοιξετε νεο θεμα.*






> οοπς σορρυ κύριε mod, δεν μου το βγαλε η αναζήτηση


βρε @Manos1989 δε μου στελνεις pm τα νουμερα του τζοκερ?

----------


## sofos

> Ετοιμάσου για τριπλή μπανάνα σοφέ


χαχαχαχ οχι μωρε καλα παιδακια ειναι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

Congrats σε ολα τα παιδια :03. Thumb up: 


Υ.Γ:exkaliber τωρα που εγινε ο dreiko officer θα ξεκ@λιαστουμε στην ιντριγκα,μας χαμογελασε η θεα τυχη :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα .Το αξιζατε και οι δυο.
Dreiko εισαι ηρεμη δυναμη!!!!
Μμ μου δεν εχω λογια ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα μας βγαλεις ασπροπροσωπες εμας τις γυναικες του φορουμ..
Στελακος και  Μπιφ συγχαρητηρια δεν ξερω αν εχει πιο πανω αλλα  ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jackaction

gym για προεδρος...εχωνε π εχωνε στις απαντησεις πιος την πιανει τωρα :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλορίζικοι όλοι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  , αυτό με την αεκ και το μπαν πολύ με άρεσε    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

παιδια καλως ηρθατε στην ομαδα των διαχειρηστων. :02. Welcome: 
καλο κουραγιο να εχετε και πολυ ηρεμια..  ειμαι σιγουρος για εσας.. :08. Toast: 

διονυση και στελιο ενα μπραβο για την προαγωγη σας. ξερουμε ολοι πως ειστε δοκιμασμενες επιλογες.. :03. Thumbs Up: 


αντε να γινει και κανενας αλλος ο κακος του φορουμ.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> ωραιααααα.... αλλος ενας ΑΕΚτζης στο team.... θα κανουμε και την Ελενη ΑΕΚΑΡΑ και μαζι με τη βοηθεια του Φωτη θα κανουμε πραξικοπημα στο φορουμ και θα το κανουμε AEKbodybuilding... και φυσικα θα ειναι ολο κιτρινομαυρο....
> 
> και μετα θα κανουμε και μπαν τον Γιαννη...


ξεχνας φαινεται πως εγω ο πανος και ο κωστας ειμαστε κοκκινοι.. οποτε αυτο με το πραξικοπημα θα πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτητε.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> ξεχνας φαινεται πως εγω ο πανος και ο κωστας ειμαστε κοκκινοι.. οποτε αυτο με το πραξικοπημα θα πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτητε..


κι ο πανος με εσας ειναι.... πφφφφφφφφ.... τοτε θα περιμενω να γινουμε 4... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## exkaliber

Αντρεα θεε μας 
οδηγησε μας

----------


## Tasos Green

Συντηρήτρια και απο εδω παιδια!!!! ΑΞΙΟΙ!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

(δεν εβρησκα το θεμα πριν γιαυτο το ποσταρα στα οφφ!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ) 

βαγγελη ριξε μου λιγο μπινελικι να φτιαχτω ρε !!! Pleassseee!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  πες κατι προτοτυπο ομως και ριξε μου εικονικο μπαν!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή όρεξη παιδια στο νεο σας ρόλο στο φόρουμ και για όσους αναρωτιούνται μα καλα μόνο φασαρία έχει ο ρόλος του μόντ στο φόρουμ , μην ξεχνάτε κάτι που είχα πεί οι μόντ έχουν και τα τυχερά τους μια φορα τον μήνα έχουν πάρτυ με χότ μπέιμπ και οι όφισερ βέβαια αλλα πιο αραιά στο δήμηνο , αλλα μια χαρα είναι κι αυτοί , αλλιώς τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα !!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> μην ξεχνάτε κάτι που είχα πεί οι μόντ έχουν και τα τυχερά τους μια φορα τον μήνα έχουν πάρτυ με χότ μπέιμπ


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: αυτα ειναι...επιτελους δικαιωση!! :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 




> και οι όφισερ βέβαια αλλα πιο αραιά στο δήμηνο , αλλα μια χαρα είναι κι αυτοί , αλλιώς τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα !!!!


για τον βαγγελη θα κλεισουμε ειδικη βραδια με τους manowar σαν hot braves Ηλια..θα το εκτιμησει περισοτερο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

διονυση καλα τα λες!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

σαμποταζ...
καλα αντε καντο τωρα οπως πριν,για να το διαβαζει ο κοσμος να γελαει με τις πομπες σου.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ginus

> σαμποταζ...
> καλα αντε καντο τωρα οπως πριν,για να το διαβαζει ο κοσμος να γελαει με τις πομπες σου..


τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο

ουδεν κρυπτον υπο τον ηλιον :01. Razz:

----------


## Galthazar

> Συντηρήτρια και απο εδω παιδια!!!! ΑΞΙΟΙ!!! 
> 
> (δεν εβρησκα το θεμα πριν γιαυτο το ποσταρα στα οφφ!!!) 
> 
> βαγγελη ριξε μου λιγο μπινελικι να φτιαχτω ρε !!! Pleassseee!!! πες κατι προτοτυπο ομως και ριξε μου εικονικο μπαν!!!


τι τρελοσοδομαζοχιστικες καταστασεις ειναι αυτες?? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από μια μικρή άδεια ο *Polyneikos* πίσω σε καθήκοντα administrator. 

Κώστα, welcome back on duty!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*Polyneikos*

 :03. Thumb up:     σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα. ακόμη και σαν απλό μέλος δούλεψε για το φόρουμ όσο κανείς άλλος..

φίλος <συνεργάτης> και αδελφός. εγώ ήμουν σίγουρος και ποτέ δεν ανησύχησα.. ήταν ας πούμε δεδομένο.  το φόρουμ αποτελείτε από κάποια κομμάτια. ένα από αυτά είναι και ο Κώστας..

καλώς ήρθες Κώστα.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στον κανονα που λεει ουδεις αναντικαταστατος,ο Κωστας αποτελει εξαιρεση.Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## giannis64

> αλλα ξέχασα υπάρχει και ενα άλλο δέλεαρ για εναν μοντ , ένα χοτ μπέιμπ τον μήνα της αρεσκείας του για μια μέρα, αλλα ποιός δίνει σημασία τωρα σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες


αυτο το ξεχασα...  ενας ακομα λογος επιστροφης, τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## mens sana

that's good news *thumbup*

----------


## goldenera

Καλώς μας ήρθες πίσω κύριε διαχειριστά :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Κωστα καλως ηρθες...... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλώς τον και ας άργησε , η απουσία του ήταν αισθητη σαν μόντ , αν και σαν μέλος πάλι πρόσφερε τα μέγιστα  :08. Toast:

----------


## grtech

Φίλε Κώστα καλή δύναμη και καλορίζικος, πίστεψέ με ήταν σαν να μην έλειψες μια μέρα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστώ ξεχωριστα -και ιδιαίτερα- τον καθέναν σας για τα τιμητικά σχόλια προς το προσωπο μου.
Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  είναι ενα κομμάτι που το αγαπάμε και η προσφορά μας , όσο μας επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις μας, θεωρείται ευχαρίστηση.

Ι' m back  :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οχιι παλι εσυυυυ :01. Razz: 

Kαλωσηρθες και παλι πισω στο ποστο σου Κωστα :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

[QUOTE=Polyneikos;714964
Ι' m back  :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up: [/QUOTE]

γραφε ελληνικα ρε ακομα δεν ηρθες..  ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.. :08. In and Out:

----------


## vaggan

καλως ηρθες και παλι κωστα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Fataoulas

Απο το λιγο καιρο που ειμαι εδω μεσα, προλαβα και την admin-εποχη του Κωστα, και την μετα
Παιδια, κακα τα ψεμματα αλλα η απουσια το ηταν κατι παραπανω απο αισθητη. Δε θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να μειωσω τη προσφορα των αλλων μελων της ομαδας διαχειρησης, αλλα ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα το να "επιβλεπεις" ενα φορουμ απο το να το "τρεχεις"   :01. Wink: 

Κωστα αν και δε γνωριζομαστε, χαρηκα πολυ που διαβασα οτι επιστρεφεις στα καθηκοντα σου.   :03. Thumb up: 


(Αντε, αλλη μια επιστροφη εμεινε.... μη κανεις οτι δε καταλαβαινεις  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Giannistzn

Ασε τον beef ησυχο ρε, να τα χωνει σαν respected member  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καλως τον Κωστα πισω, vote for hot babes  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Να καλωσορίσω τον Κώστα ή να πω πως με το καλό ξανά επέστρεψε δεν κολλάει... γιατί ουσιαστικά συνέχιζε και θα συνεχίσει να προσφέρει αθόρυβα σε πολλούς τομείς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπορει να εγραφε ''retired'' αλλα η παρουσια σου ηταν παντα αισθητη.   Καλως ξαναρθες κ ενεργα Κωστα.

----------


## morbit_killer

> Ευχαριστώ ξεχωριστα -και ιδιαίτερα- τον καθέναν σας για τα τιμητικά σχόλια προς το προσωπο μου.
> Το  είναι ενα κομμάτι που το αγαπάμε και η προσφορά μας , όσο μας επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις μας, θεωρείται ευχαρίστηση.
> 
> Ι' m back


καλημέρα κύριε admin θέλω να υποβάλω ένα ερώτημα , πώς γίνεται κάποιος administrator , officer και τί αρμοδιότητες έχουν ? 
η βαθμολόγηση γίνεται μέσω ψηφοφορίας?
η κάποιος κάνει δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ηλεκτρονικά ?<< οι ερωτήσεις>> έχουν <<πληροφοριακό χαρακτήρα>> καθαρά

----------


## -beba-

Καλώς επέστρεψες Κώστα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλημέρα κύριε admin θέλω να υποβάλω ένα ερώτημα , πώς γίνεται κάποιος administrator , officer και τί αρμοδιότητες έχουν ? 
> η βαθμολόγηση γίνεται μέσω ψηφοφορίας?
> η κάποιος κάνει δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ηλεκτρονικά ?<< οι ερωτήσεις>> έχουν <<πληροφοριακό χαρακτήρα>> καθαρά


Καλημερα φίλε μου.
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τρόπος "πρόσληψης" σε αυτο το πόστο.
Με εξαιρεση τον δημιουργό του bodybuilding.gr ,Παναγιώτη Βίτσα, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ξεκινησαμε ως μέλη και με καποια συνεχόμενη παρουσία μας προτάθηκε αυτός ο ρόλος, έτσι ωστε να διαχειριζόμαστε το forum.
Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζονταν ή γνωριστήκαμε από κοντά στην πορεία και σε συνδυασμό και με το προφίλ που χτίζει ο καθένας από τον γραπτό του λόγο εντός του φόρουμ για όλους υπάρχει μια [σχετική] εικόνα.
Σιγουρα απαιτείται μια σχετικά μεγάλη πορεία εντός του φόρουμ και ο διαχειριστής απο την πλευρά του διαθέτει προσωπικό χρόνο και μια πιο υπευθυνη θέση, συγκριτικά από το να είναι απλο μελος καθώς πίσω από την τελική εικόνα που βλέπουν τα μέλη υπάρχει αρκετή τεχνική εργασία -και όχι μόνο -.

----------


## giannis64

ασε τον κωστα να λεει φιλε μου.   ακου εμενα.




> καλημέρα κύριε admin θέλω να υποβάλω ένα ερώτημα , πώς γίνεται κάποιος administrator , officer και τί αρμοδιότητες έχουν ? 
> η βαθμολόγηση γίνεται μέσω ψηφοφορίας?
> η κάποιος κάνει δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ηλεκτρονικά ?<< οι ερωτήσεις>> έχουν <<πληροφοριακό χαρακτήρα>> καθαρά


Υποβάλεις μια αίτηση και ένα βιογραφικό. Αυτό ελέγχετε από το αρμόδιο τμήμα του team.
Ένα βασικό προτέρημα που πρέπει να έχεις, είναι να έχεις υπάρξει κάποτε κάτω του 9% λίπους και με έναν άλφα όγκο.
Υπάρχει συνδρομή 170 ευρώ τον χρόνο αλλά έχεις και της ανάλογες απολαβές. Κάτι σαν αυτό που είχε γράψει και Ηλίας σε κάποια άλλη φάση του θέματος.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> καλημέρα κύριε admin θέλω να υποβάλω ένα ερώτημα , πώς γίνεται κάποιος administrator , officer και τί αρμοδιότητες έχουν ? 
> η βαθμολόγηση γίνεται μέσω ψηφοφορίας?
> η κάποιος κάνει δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος ηλεκτρονικά ?<< οι ερωτήσεις>> έχουν <<πληροφοριακό χαρακτήρα>> καθαρά


είναι όπως και η πολιτική όσο πιο μεσα στα πράματα είσαι και στα διαπλεκόμενα , (μιζες ρουσφέτια) τόσο περισσότερες πιθανότητες εχεις για μοντ συν ότι μας έκανε δωράκι κατι χοτ μωρα να δώσουμε θετική ψηφο  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 



περα απο πλάκα έχει να κάνει με τα στοιχεια που έχει δείξει μετα απο καποια πορεία μεσα στο  φόρουμ , την διάθεση τα ψυχικά αποθέματα και ιδιοσυγκρασία (γιατι έχει φοβερο άγχος και πίεση να σαρωνεις συνέχεια ενα φόρουμ και να κάνεις διαχείρηση και εφόσον υπάρχει κενη θεση και χρειάζετε όφισερ η μοντ κατοπιν συνενόησης μεταξυ της διαχειριστικής ομάδας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν είδα ρε σεις τα πιο πανω πόστ σας και έγραψα και γω απο κατω διευκρύνηση , πάντως ο πολυνέικος μας έκανε καλα δωράκια για να πάρει την καρέκλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## morbit_killer

> Καλημερα φίλε μου.
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τρόπος "πρόσληψης" σε αυτο το πόστο.
> Με εξαιρεση τον δημιουργό του bodybuilding.gr ,Παναγιώτη Βίτσα, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ξεκινησαμε ως μέλη και με καποια συνεχόμενη παρουσία μας προτάθηκε αυτός ο ρόλος, έτσι ωστε να διαχειριζόμαστε το forum.
> Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζονταν ή γνωριστήκαμε από κοντά στην πορεία και σε συνδυασμό και με το προφίλ που χτίζει ο καθένας από τον γραπτό του λόγο εντός του φόρουμ για όλους υπάρχει μια [σχετική] εικόνα.
> Σιγουρα απαιτείται μια σχετικά μεγάλη πορεία εντός του φόρουμ και ο διαχειριστής απο την πλευρά του διαθέτει προσωπικό χρόνο και μια πιο υπευθυνη θέση, συγκριτικά από το να είναι απλο μελος καθώς πίσω από την τελική εικόνα που βλέπουν τα μέλη υπάρχει αρκετή τεχνική εργασία -και όχι μόνο -.


σας  ευχαριστώ ,με καλύψατε πλήρως

----------


## Fataoulas

....και για να διευρυνω τις γνωσεις σου λιιιιιγο παραπερα, διαβασε το σεντονι  :01. Wink: 

Το καθε φορουμ εχει εναν ιδιοκτητη συνηθως. Ειναι αυτος που εχει κατωχυρωσει και αγορασει το domain-name ( στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση το www . bodybuilding.gr) O κος Βιτσας οπως αναφερε και ο Πολυνεικος  πιο πανω λοιπον ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης/κατοχος του domain.
Καθε φορουμ στηριζεται σε μια ετοιμη εφαρμογη, πχ  simplemachinesforum (smf), phpBB τα οποια ειναι δωρεαν, και vBulletin οπως εδω το οποιο το αγοραζεις

Ο ιδιοκτητης και ΜΟΝΟ αυτος εχει προσβαση σε ενα πινακα ελεγχου, το λεγομενο C-panel και απο εκει μπορει να κανει στη κυριολεξια.... παπαδες. Απο backup στις βασεις δεδομενων, επεξεργασια/δημιουργια/τροποποιηση των dbases, αντιστοιχια του domain-name με sub-domains κτλ κτλ (αμα συνεχισω το σεντονι θα γινει παπλωμα)

Τα παρπανω ειναι εκτος φορουμ (αυτα δε τα βλεπουμε-δε μας αφορουν). Μεσα στο φορουμ τωρα, υπαρχουν καποιες ομαδες χρηστων. μερικες ειναι
Admin
Super moderator
Moderator
Officer
Μπακαλης
Μελος
Αναπηρικο μελος  
κτλ κτλ

Συνηθως υπαρχει ενας και μονο administrator, ο ιδιοτητης, ο οποιος και μπορει να κανει τα παντα. Δημιουργια νεας κατηγοριας θεματος, προσθηκη υποκατηγοριας, δημιουργια backup, αλλαγη φοντου/γραματοσειρας/αρχικης οθονης, ελεγχος της IP των μελων, δημιουργια ομαδας χρηστων (εκει κολλαει το "Officer", "μπακαλης" και "αναπηρικο μελος" κτλ κτλ. Δημιουργει μια καινουρια ομαδα και της δινει τα δικαιωματα που θελει

Εγραψα συνηθως μονο ενας, γιατι αν δωθουν ολα αυτα τα δικαιωματα σε λαθος ατομο, μπορει πολυ ευκολα ενα πρωι αντι για την αρχικη σελιδα του bb.gr να βλεπουμε ενα "404 page not found" και να εχουν χαθει τα παντα.
(Για να καταλαβεις, αν ημουν εγω ο ιδιοκτητης ενος φορουμ, δε θα εδινα admin rights ουτε στον ιδιο μου τον ισκιο....)
Τωρα, για να εχουν τετοια ευθυνη ο Πολυνεικος, ο Νασσερ, και οποιος αλλος ειναι, σημαινει οτι ο κος Βιτσας τους εμπιστευεται με κλειστα τα ματια.

Moderators
Η καθημερινη συντηρηση των φορουμς. Ειναι μελη με γνωσεις πανω στο αντικειμενο του φορουμ, εχουν το μυαλο στη θεση τους και περνανε πολλες ωρες διαβαζοντας ολα τα θεματα. Ετσι εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να μετακινησουν ενα θεμα που δημιουργηθηκε σε λαθος κατηγορια, να διαγραψουν ενα θεμα το οποιο δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει, να συγχωνευσουν ενα ασχετο μοναχικο ποστ σε ενα υπαρχων θεμα επειδη εκει επρεπε να βρισκεται εξαρχης, να διορθωνουν τυχων ορθογραφικα λαθη, greeklish κτλ κτλ
Συνηθως ΔΕΝ εχουν προσβαση στο Admin panel του φορουμ (οχι C-panel, αυτο ειναι αλλο) και δε βλεπουν τις ΙΡ των μελων. Βεβαια, ολα αυτα ειναι σχετικα.... εχουν οτι δυνατοτητες τους δωσει ο Administrator

Officers
Αυτη η ομαδα δε ξερω αν υπαρχει  as default  σε vBulletin αλλα σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει σε SMF και phpBB
Μπορω μονο να υποθεσω, οτι εχουν λιγα περισσοτερα δικαιωματα απο τα απλα μελη, μπορουν δηλαδη να μετακινουν ποστς, να εχουν απεριοριστο edit time για οποιαδηποτε διορθωση τυχον χρειαστει ενα ποστ, να συγχωνευουν θεματα/ποστς οπου χρειαζεται


Τωρα θα μου πεις πως συνενοουνται ολοι αυτοι... μα φυσικα εχουν whatsup και μιλανε ολη μερα  :01. Razz: 
Ολοι αυτοι εχουν προσβαση σε μια κατηγορια μη ορατη απο εμας και συζητουν τα της διαχειρησης.
Φαντασου κατω απο πινακα "Εκτος θεματος" να υπαρχει ακομα ενα με τιτλο "Admin & Mods" που σε ενας ειναι αορατος
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Και κλεινοντας το σεντονι, να σου εξηγησω και το λογο που μπηκα στο κοπο να φαω μια ωρα να γραψω ολα αυτα.
Μη το παρεις προσωπικα, απλα με σενα βρηκα το τελειο παραδειγμα..... Επειδη λοιπον τα γραφομενα και οι αποψεις των διαχειριστων εχουν μια βαρυτητα σε σχεση με το τι θα γραψω εγω, πως θα μπορουσε καποιος να γινει mod πχ, αν σε ενα ερωτημα για αμινοξεα αυτος απαντουσε ενα ξεκαρφωτο και αναιτιολογημενο...




> τα αμινοξέα σε μορφή χαπιών είναι ελαφρώς τοξικά στο συκώτι....




(πωπωωωω, ειχα χρονια να γραψω σεντονι, πονοκεφαλος με επιασε  :01. Mr. Green:   )

----------


## morbit_killer

> ασε τον κωστα να λεει φιλε μου.   ακου εμενα.
> 
> 
> 
> Υποβάλεις μια αίτηση και ένα βιογραφικό. Αυτό ελέγχετε από το αρμόδιο τμήμα του team.
> Ένα βασικό προτέρημα που πρέπει να έχεις, είναι να έχεις υπάρξει κάποτε κάτω του 9% λίπους και με έναν άλφα όγκο.
> Υπάρχει συνδρομή 170 ευρώ τον χρόνο αλλά έχεις και της ανάλογες απολαβές. Κάτι σαν αυτό που είχε γράψει και Ηλίας σε κάποια άλλη φάση του θέματος.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


το ποσοστό λίπους  ενοχλεί βλέπω .... μάλιστα θα πάρω περισσότερη μάζα !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## morbit_killer

> το ποσοστό λίπους  ενοχλεί βλέπω .... μάλιστα θα πάρω περισσότερη μάζα !!


δηλαδή από σήμερα αρχίζω διάδρομο 40 λεπτά!! :01. Razz: 
θα γίνω στιλάτος !!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τη βρισκεις να συνομιλεις με τον εαυτο σου?

----------


## morbit_killer

> ....και για να διευρυνω τις γνωσεις σου λιιιιιγο παραπερα, διαβασε το σεντονι 
> 
> Το καθε φορουμ εχει εναν ιδιοκτητη συνηθως. Ειναι αυτος που εχει κατωχυρωσει και αγορασει το domain-name ( στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση το www . bodybuilding.gr) O κος Βιτσας οπως αναφερε και ο Πολυνεικος  πιο πανω λοιπον ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης/κατοχος του domain.
> Καθε φορουμ στηριζεται σε μια ετοιμη εφαρμογη, πχ  simplemachinesforum (smf), phpBB τα οποια ειναι δωρεαν, και vBulletin οπως εδω το οποιο το αγοραζεις
> 
> Ο ιδιοκτητης και ΜΟΝΟ αυτος εχει προσβαση σε ενα πινακα ελεγχου, το λεγομενο C-panel και απο εκει μπορει να κανει στη κυριολεξια.... παπαδες. Απο backup στις βασεις δεδομενων, επεξεργασια/δημιουργια/τροποποιηση των dbases, αντιστοιχια του domain-name με sub-domains κτλ κτλ (αμα συνεχισω το σεντονι θα γινει παπλωμα)
> 
> Τα παρπανω ειναι εκτος φορουμ (αυτα δε τα βλεπουμε-δε μας αφορουν). Μεσα στο φορουμ τωρα, υπαρχουν καποιες ομαδες χρηστων. μερικες ειναι
> Admin
> ...


καλο το σεντόνι !! αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να γίνεις   officer... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλο το σεντόνι !! αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να γίνεις officer...


Μην το κουράζεις και το κουράζουμε. 
Θελω 5000,σε μη σημαδεμένα,χαρτονομίσματα των 20 ευρω.Αυριο στην Πλ. Κολιάτσου,στον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο.Να έρθεις μόνος. :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

Το ξέρετε το χαρτί της κάρτας ελέγχου καυσαερίων?







  Εε ένα τέτοιο αλλά κάρτα ελέγχους λίπους αν δεν φέρει, οφισερ δεν γίνετε..

----------


## Fataoulas

> καλο το σεντόνι !! αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να γίνεις   officer...




Ευτυχως για μενα, εχω επιγνωση των γνωσεων μου και ξερω οτι δεν κανω για αυτη τη θεση.
Αν ηταν φορουμ μοτοσικλετας, να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ΚΑΙ θα εκανα ΚΑΙ θα ημουν  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μην το κουράζεις και το κουράζουμε. 
> Θελω 5000,σε μη σημαδεμένα,χαρτονομίσματα των 20 ευρω.Αυριο στην Πλ. Κολιάτσου,στον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο.Να έρθεις μόνος.


πιο ειλικρινής απάντηση και διευκρίνηση απο τον κώστα δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει , απλα πράματα τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε που λέει και η διαφήμηση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## grtech

> καλο το σεντόνι !! αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να γίνεις   officer...





> Ευτυχως για μενα, εχω επιγνωση των γνωσεων μου και ξερω οτι δεν κανω για αυτη τη θεση.
> Αν ηταν φορουμ μοτοσικλετας, να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ΚΑΙ θα εκανα ΚΑΙ θα ημουν





> Μην το κουράζεις και το κουράζουμε. 
> Θελω 5000,σε μη σημαδεμένα,χαρτονομίσματα των 20 ευρω. Αυριο στην Πλ. Κολιάτσου,στον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο.Να έρθεις μόνος.


 :03. Thumb up:  Ορίστε και το βίντεο με οδηγίες βήμα βήμα.



 :02. Joker:

----------


## morbit_killer

> Μην το κουράζεις και το κουράζουμε. 
> Θελω 5000,σε μη σημαδεμένα,χαρτονομίσματα των 20 ευρω.Αυριο στην Πλ. Κολιάτσου,στον τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο.Να έρθεις μόνος.


θα σε πάω στον Σπίνο εκβιαστή!, την άλλη πέμπτη τα πούμε στον ιστό της αράχνης  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι νέες προσθήκες στην ομάδα διαχείρισης για το 2014, θα είναι ο *Μikekan* (Mιχάλης), *sobral* (Γιώργος) και ο* Νikolas_mk2* (Νίκος)
Ειναι παιδιά που έχουν προσφέρει με πολύ καλά posts στο φόρουμ και η εν γένει συμπεριφορά τους τυγχάνει καθολικής εκτίμησης, από μελη και διαχειριστική ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr: 
Καλή αρχή παιδιά και ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σας !!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## liveris

καλη αρχη παιδια.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## spartan77

καλή αρχή παίδες κ από μένα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή αρχή και καλή υπομονή στους νέους officers και από εμένα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Καλή αρχή παιδιά

----------


## giannis64

Τρία παιδιά που έχουν δείξει διαγωγή και ποιότητα στο φόρουμ.


  Καλώς ήρθατε παιδιά στην ομάδα της διαχείρισης. Μας χρειαζόταν μια βοήθεια οπωσδήποτε..

  Καλό κουράγιο και υπομονή να έχετε.. :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Εξαιρετικές επιλογές, καλή αρχή παιδιά!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Oι νέες προσθήκες στην ομάδα διαχείρισης για το 2014, θα είναι ο *Μikekan* (Mιχάλης), *sobral* (Γιώργος) και ο* Νikolas_mk2* (Νίκος)
> Ειναι παιδιά που έχουν προσφέρει με πολύ καλά posts στο φόρουμ και η εν γένει συμπεριφορά τους τυγχάνει καθολικής εκτίμησης, από μελη και διαχειριστική ομάδα του 
> Καλή αρχή παιδιά και ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σας !!


Καλή δύναμη και στους τρεις!! Ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω την ενότητα από το τέλος μέχρι να φτάσω στο πόστ ανακοίνωσης και πραγματικά μου ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη καθώς όντως τα τρία αυτά μέλη έχουν προσφέρει και δείχνουν όρεξη να δώσουν περισσότερα στο δύσκολο έργο του φόρουμ. Και σίγουρα δεν το λέω τυχαία  :01. Smile:

----------


## billy89

Καλή αρχή και στους τρεις!

----------


## Fataoulas

Καλο ξεκινημα παιδες. 
Ολα τα παιδια ειναι ενα και ενα. Ο mikekan προθυμος να δωσει συμβουλες περι διατροφης οποτε ζητηθει.
Ο sobral ειναι το μελος "συμπληρωμα" Εχει ποσταρει το νεο προιον πριν ακομα κυκλοφορησει
Ο nikolas_mk2, ηρεμη δυναμη, πανταχου παρων οποτε χρειαστει


Μπραβο παιδια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή αρχή παιδια  καλως ήρθατε στην ομάδα και καλή υπομονή και διάθεση για προσφορα , όσοι αναρωτιούνται τελικα οι διαχειριστες μόνο στην ταλαιπωρία είναι ? δεν είναι έτσι γιατι μια φορα τον μήνα συμμετέχουν σε βραδιές με χότ μπέιμπ και έτσι ξεχνιέται η ταλαιπωρία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλη αρχη και στα 3 παιδια ,που πραγματικα εχουν δειξει τις γνωσεις τους αλλα το κυριοτερο οτι εχει φανει το επιπεδο τους. :03. Clap:

----------


## grtech

Καλή αρχή και στους τρεις φίλους μας με τα νέα τους καθήκοντα. Η ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr μεγαλώνει και με την πολύτιμη υποστήριξή τους, το έργο της διαχείρισης και του συντονισμού γίνετε ευκολότερο.  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mikekan

Σας ευχαριστω όλους! Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να προσφέρω και εγω κατι σε αυτο το Forum που τοσο πολυ με έχει βοηθήσει! Να είστε όλοι καλα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά! 

Ελπίζω όλα να πανε καλά και να πω με την σειρά μου ένα ευχαριστώ στο φόρουμ καθώς λιγες εβδομάδες πριν φτιάξω τον λογαριασμό μου εδω (το παρακολουθούσα καιρό σαν επισκέπτης) δεν ήξερα ούτε καν τι διαφορά εχουν πχ οι πρωτείνες απο τους υδατάνθρακες!  :01. Mr. Green:  

Ήταν το έναυσμα για μια 20μηνη προσπάθεια(που συνεχίζεται) ωστε να μετατρέψει το σωμα ''χλαπάτσα'' σε ενα υγιές και ακμαίο όπως αρμόζει(πιστευω)σε καθε νέο άνθρωπο.

Mε βοηθησε όσο δεν παει οποτε ειναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω για ν'ανταπωδώσω αυτό το όφελος!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ καλες επιλογες...καλη αρχη παιδια...... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Mπραβο κυριοι!

Ειναι πολυ καλα παιδια και τα τρια!

Εξαιρετικη επιλογη! :03. Clap:

----------


## Andreas C.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προλαλήσαντες και εύχομαι στα παιδιά καλή αρχή :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## primordial

Άντε μωρέ τα βύσματα.... γατάκια....!!!!!!


 :02. Joker:  :02. Joker:  :02. Joker: 



 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: ....

Καλά κουράγια παιδιά κ υπομονή.....
sobral επιτέλους ελπίζω να σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία να αντιληφθείς κ την "ΑΦΟΜΟΊΩΣΗ"......!!!!!

----------


## sobral

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση κατ' αρχήν, γιατί από εχθές δεν μπήκα στο φόρουμ, με την σειρά μου να σας ευχαριστήσω για την επιλογή μου ως officer. Αποτελεί μία ας πούμε δικαίωση μετά από αυτά τα χρόνια παραμονής μου στο φόρουμ, με ξέρετε αρκετοί κ από τα πμ ότι είμαι διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσω τον οποιοδήποτε με τις όποιες γνώσεις διακατέχω. Από εκεί κ πέρα στο πρακτικό κομμάτι, θα σας πρήξω πιστεύω αρκετά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω καλά περί συγχωνεύσεων, μετακινήσεων κτλ αλλά εδώ είστε ε? :01. Mr. Green:  Λοιπόν, μην σας κουράζω, πάμε γερά καλή τύχη να ευχηθώ κ στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που επιλέχθηκαν. :03. Clap:

----------


## stef25

Πολύ σωστές επιλογές και οι 3 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGE.P

:03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## kostas kou

Καλή αρχή! Εξαιρετικες επιλογες και οι 3!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## asterix33

Καλη αρχη παιδες!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Απο σήμερα , επιστρέφει στην ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  team o Διονύσης, *beefmeup*
Εχει προσφέρει πολλά στο forum και είναι από τα μέλη που έχουν ουσιαστική συμμετοχή, θα βοηθήσει πολύ 
Καλώς (ξανά)ήρθες Διονύση  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## lila_1

είμαι σίγουρη ότι σας απείλησε...το σκουλήκι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ή μας απείλησε, ή μας έταξε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

καλιο αργα παρα ποτε λεει η παροιμια  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ο μπιφ ηταν αυτος που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση οταν ειχα γραφτει, για τις γνωσεις, την ορεξη για βοηθεια και την συνολικη προσφορα του στο φορουμ.

Παρολο που δεν ημουν πολυ καιρο στο φορουμ, ειχα στεναχωρηθει καπως με την αποχωρηση του γιατι τετοια ατομα ειναι θησαυρος γνωσεων και η προσφορα τους ανεκτιμητη  :03. Thumb up: 


welcome back beef   :02. Welcome:

----------


## lila_1

> ή μας έταξε


τιποτένιο σκουλήκι..... πόσο πιο χαμηλά :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

> ..... πόσο πιο χαμηλά


τΟσο πιο χαμηλα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Mikekan

Τελεια! Ο Διονυσης ειναι asset για το forum! Welcome back!

----------


## Andreas C.

Και έτσι άρχισαν τα ban να πηγαίνουν σύννεφο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  

Καιρός ήταν, καλώς ήρθες πίσω :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

καλως ηρθες και παλι πισω στην ομαδα διονυση... :02. Welcome: 


το κουμπι θυμασαι που βρησκετε φανταζομαι... :01. Razz:

----------


## mens sana

Και εμενα μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση οταν πρωτομπηκα στο φορουμ η υπομονη, η αναλυτικες απαντησεις και γενηκοτερα η προσφορα του... welcome back beef!


"το κουμπι θυμασαι που βρησκετε φανταζομαι... :01. Razz: "

σε περιπτωση που το ξεχασε...του το δειχνεις εσυ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε νομίζω ότι έφυγε ποτέ ο Διονύσης από την ομάδα, απλά απείχε των δικαιωμέτων διαχείρησης για ένα διάστημα... τέσπα... welcome back.  :08. Toast:

----------


## ελμερ

Διονυση beef καλως ηρθες........μεταγραφη αεροδρομιου ειναι αυτη...... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

ευχαριστω παιδια να στε καλα ολοι.. :08. Toast: 

γιαννη με το κουμπι στο χερι κοιμαμαι :01. Razz: 

φαταουλα για σενα ποσταρω.. :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Καλή αρχή και πάλι, άντε μας είχαν λείψει τα καυστικά σου σχόλια που έδειναν άλλο ενδιαφέρον στο forum :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

σκουλήκι.......

----------


## beefmeup

γιαννη περιμενω γαλακτοπουρεκο.. :08. Toast: 

λιλα κ γω σε αγαπαω.. :02. Love:

----------


## lila_1

> γιαννη περιμενω γαλακτοπουρεκο..


Με το καροτσάκι και με φόρα!!

----------


## goldenera

> γιαννη περιμενω γαλακτοπουρεκο..


Όποτε θες :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Διονυση καλως ξαναγυρισες :02. Welcome:  στην σωστη σου θεση ,οσο για το κουμπι σου μερικες  φορες χρειαζεται γιατι λειτουργει σαν αποτρεπτικο στην ισορροπια του τρομου! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως είπε και ο Πάνος ο Διονύσης ποτε δεν έφυγε απο το φόρουμ , απλα απείχε απο τα δικαιώματα διοαχειριστή , εντάξει έταξε και κάποια πράματα επηρεαζόμενος απο το κλίμα των ημερών λόγω εκλογών και ρουσφετιών , αλλα λεπτομέρειες είναι αυτα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εμείς πως συμμετέχουμε μήπως στη διαχείρηση , αν δεν είμασταν διαπλεκόμενοι εδω θα είμασταν ? :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιστροφή στα καθήκοντα διαχείρισης Διονύση! Εύκολη υπόθεση δεν είναι, αλλά το έχεις και δεν θα δυσκολευτείς  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Παλιότερα σε ανύποπτο χρόνο είχα γράψει ότι είναι κρίμα που αξιόλογα παιδιά σταμάτησαν να ασχολούνται με το φόρουμ γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο εκλείπουν οι απόψεις που να διαβάζεις και να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να τις εμπιστευτείς.

Ο Διονύσης είναι από τους τελευταίους των Μοικανών και ευτυχώς που επέστρεψε!

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια ευχαριστω..
Ηλια ξερεις πως γινονται αυτα τα ρουσφετολογικα..γλυφοντας ,ερποντας κ με τα κερατα μας.. :01. Razz: 

Χρηστο ο τρομος ειναι φιλος μας.. :08. Turtle: 
Νασσερ ευχομαι τα καλυτερα :08. Toast: 
μπιλυ με τιμουν τα λογια σου,ελπιζω να φανω ανταξιος.. :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

μπορει να μη σε ξερω προσωπικα αλλα αυτο που αναγνωριζω σε 'σενα ειναι τα ban κ τα κλειδωματα!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
καλη αρχη beef

----------


## beefmeup

με κατεστρεψες,κανεις δεν θα μου μιλαει πια.. :01. Razz: 

θενκς :08. Toast:

----------


## pavlito10

οντως μεγαλη επιστροφη
ο διονυσης ειναι απο τα μελη που οταν γραφει κατι σχετικα με ενα θεμα,υποσυνειδητα σκεφτομαι οτι αφου το λεει ομπιφ ετσι ειναι  :01. Mr. Green: 
καλες δουλειες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

Σιδεροκεφαλος φιλε,καλη δυναμη για ακομα μια φορα..  :03. Clap:

----------


## grtech

Καλή αρχή και πάλι Διονύση.  :02. Welcome: 




> *με κατεστρεψες*,κανεις δεν θα μου μιλαει πια..




 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ευχαριστω παιδια να ειστε ολοι καλα.. :01. Smile:

----------


## steg

Γεια σας. Δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση: τα νέα θέματα που ανοίγουν τα μέλη στην κατηγορία "Φωτογραφίες & βίντεο μελών" αναρτώνται με κάποια χρονική καθυστέρηση και αν ναι, με πόση περίπου;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση: τα νέα θέματα που ανοίγουν τα μέλη στην κατηγορία "Φωτογραφίες & βίντεο μελών" αναρτώνται με κάποια χρονική καθυστέρηση και αν ναι, με πόση περίπου;


Στις φωτογραφίες μελών απαιτείται έγκριση από τον υπέυθυνο Moderator της ενότητας ,Γιάννη 64,υπάρχει δηλαδή αλλά προς το παρόν δεν είναι εμφανές στα μέλη.Θα υπάρχει εξέλιξη σύντομα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η νέα προσθήκη στην ομάδα διαχείρισης για το 2015,  είναι ο Τάσος Metalhead|T| !
O Tασος συμμετέχει ενεργά στο φόρουμ αλλά και στις δραστηριότητες του Bodybuilding.gr, έχει όρεξη να προσφέρει και είναι πλέον μέλος της ομάδας, στηρίζωντας την προσπάθειά μας!
Welcome :02. Welcome:

----------


## Fataoulas

Καλη αρχη Τασοοοοοο   :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup



----------


## Metalhead|T|

Kαλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα ..ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ''προαγωγή'' ,θα προσπαθήσω να εξοικειωθω με τις ιδιότητες μου,μιας και εχω ξανα-κάνει mod,officer σε αλλα φόρουμ,αλλα τα εχω ψιλοξεχάσει !!! Ελπίζω στην αρχή να δείξετε την απαραίτητη κατανόηση.Ελπίζω η προσφορά μου να φανεί χρήσιμη για την ομαλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ,κ.ο.κ Θα τα λέμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Σιδηροκέφαλος Τάσο!! Έχεις ήδη προσφέρει στο φόρουμ και μερικοί το γνωρίζουμε καλά. Τα νεα καθήκοντα είναι λίγο κουραστικά απλά κοίτα να το διασκεδάζεις.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νασσερ..ειναι ωραίο να συνδοιάζεις την προσφορά και την διασκέδαση μαζί,ειδικα σε κατι που μας εκφραζει  :08. Toast:

----------


## liveris

καλη αρχη τασσο.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

ελα ρε παικτη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: καλη θητεια στα νεα σου καθηκοντα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grtech

Καλή αρχή και καλή δύναμη στα καθήκοντα συντονισμού Τάσο  :03. Clap:  δώσε υπομονή και όλα θα πηγαίνουν ρολόι.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Σιδεροκέφαλος Metalm, καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία στα νέα σου καθήκοντα! Άξιος για την θέση αυτή,η ομάδα διαχείρισης ενισχύεται σημαντικά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σιδεροκέφαλος Τάσο, καλώς ήλθες στην ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:   :02. Welcome:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Eυχαριστώ όλους για την πολύ θερμή υποδοχή και την κατανόηση  :08. Toast:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλη αρχη Metal στα νεα σου καθηκοντα :01. Wink:  ,ηδη εχεις προσφερει κ η ορεξη σου για περισσοτερα φαινεται. :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Καλη αρχη Τασο,απο τα καλυτερα παιδια του forum..... :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

Γεια σου ρε Μέταλ δυναμη!

Καλη αρχή φιλε!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nεες προσθήκες στην ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr, o *Δημήτρης 1924* και ο* Γιώργος - όπου υπάρχει θέληση.*
Ειναι και οι 2 μέλη με σοβαρή παρουσία στο forum και διάθεση προσφοράς, οι οποίοι θα ανανεώσουν την ομάδα και πιστεύουμε ότι θα προσφέρουν !
Σιδερένιοι παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειναι ''απιστευτα'' παιδια και οι δυο. :03. Clap: 
Ο καθενας απο διαφορετικη σκοπια κ ας ειναι απ την ιδια θεση ,μπορουν να προσφερουν ''τα μαλα''...που ελεγε κ ο Κατακουζηνος. :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Σιδεροκεφαλοι!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Nεες προσθήκες στην ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr, o *Δημήτρης 1924* και ο* Γιώργος - όπου υπάρχει θέληση.*
> Ειναι και οι 2 μέλη με σοβαρή παρουσία στο forum και διάθεση προσφοράς, οι οποίοι θα ανανεώσουν την ομάδα και πιστεύουμε ότι θα προσφέρουν !
> Σιδερένιοι παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε



Καλώς ορίσατε στην ομάδα!
Η προσφορά σας στη κοινότητα αδιαμφισβήτητη, καλή δύναμη στο νέο σας πόστο!

----------


## Levrone

Mπραβο στα παιδια! 
Σωστες προσθηκες!
Σωστες επιλογες και οι δυο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Fataoulas

Καλο κουραγιο παιδια, ερχεται και καλοκαιρι, θα ακουσετε πολλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για την τιμή και για τα καλά λόγια!!! Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να προσφέρω όσο μπορώ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Congratulation mr. officer for the promotion!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους τους συμφοριτες.

----------


## lila_1

> Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους τους συμφοριτες.


σκέτη συμφορά

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Congratulation mr. officer for the promotion!!!



Ευχαριστώ φίλε!!! Δεν μπορούσα να πω όχι....the ladies like men in uniform  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LuNaT1C

Congratulations boyz !

----------


## sobral

Καλώς ήρθατε στο team! Καλή τύχη στα νέα καθήκοντα παιδιά.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλωσηρθατε!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## jimmatas

Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## average_joe

ωραιες επιλογες, good luck  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

ευστοχη επιλογη.συγχαρητηρια παιδια.καλη αρχη να εχετε :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Είχα την τύχη να τους γνωρίσω από κοντά στην πρόσφατη κοπή της πίτας. Εξαιρετικές επιλογές της διαχείρισης του bodybuilding.gr, τα παιδιά εκτός των γνώσεων και της εμπειρίας τους στην σωματοδόμηση είναι χαρακτήρες με ήθος και η βοήθεια τους πιστεύω θα είναι πολύτιμη. Καλή αρχή λοιπόν!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νew Entries στην διαχειριστική ομαδα του Bodybuilding.gr: 

*O *Αρης1994*, ο *Iωάννης Duff* και ο *Τhe Worst* είναι πλέον officers.Ειμαστε υπέρ των νέων προσώπων που μπορεί ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του να βοηθησει.
Τα παιδια έχουν συχνή παρουσία στο φορουμ και καλά ποσταρίσματα. Σιδεροκέφαλοι λοιπόν!  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ioannis Duff

Καλη μας αρχη  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

καλη αρχη κ απο μενα κ μην ξεχασετε να δηλωσετε συμετοχη στο μηναιο παρτυ με τα hot babes που γινεται για την διαχειριστικη ομαδα :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλό ξεκίνημα στα νέα σας καθήκοντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καλώς ήρθατε αδέρφια καλή δύναμη

----------


## aris1994

Καλή αρχή να έχουμε παιδιά!Καλώς σας βρήκαμε!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τα παιδια πραγματι εχουν καλα ποσταρισματα κ βοηθανε πολυ με τις γνωσεις τους , καλη αρχη κ καλη συνεχεια :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

Καλη αρχη παιδες, θα τα πατε μια χαρα  :03. Thumb up: 






> ....στο μηναιο παρτυ με τα hot babes που γινεται για την διαχειριστικη ομαδα


κανα κρυφο invite  για μενα Διονυση? Αλλιως θα με κΑμεις να μπω και γω στην ομαδα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*New entries στο Moderators Team!
*
1. O *Δημήτρης 1924* γίνεται από Officer , Moderator. O Δημήτρης είναι καλός φίλος, με αγάπη προς το άθλημα και το forum, συμμετέχει σε όλα τα κοινά , αγώνες, εκδηλώσεις.  :08. Toast: 

2. Ο *Χρήστος 1961*, χρόνια μέλος του forum, Βασικός και αναντικατάστατος στους αγώνες, στις εκδηλώσεις και σε ότι συμμετέχουμε ως forumίστικη παρέα. Καλώς ήρθες Χρήστο στην διαχειριστική ομάδα... Θα το γιορτάσουμε στα Πιπέρια  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Μπράβο στα παιδιά! Προσφέρουν στο φόρουμ με τις γνωσεις και την όλη προσπάθεια τους και φαίνεται!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ευχαριστώ για την εμπιστοσύνη σας και την αναβάθμιση σε mod, να είμαστε καλά και να τα λέμε από κοντά σε εκδηλώσεις, αγώνες κλπ όσο αυτό είναι δυνατό, με όλα τα μέλη του forum ή τουλάχιστον με αρκετά,για το άθλημα που αγαπάμε και όχι μόνο  :08. Toast: 
Στον Χρηστάρα πού δεν είναι μόνο η φωνή των αγώνων αλλά πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα με την προσφορά του στο το forum  του εύχομαι καλή αρχή σαν mod και καλή συνέχεια στα νέα του καθήκοντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> 2. Ο *Χρήστος 1961*, χρόνια μέλος του forum, Βασικός και αναντικατάστατος στους αγώνες, στις εκδηλώσεις και σε ότι συμμετέχουμε ως forumίστικη παρέα. Καλώς ήρθες Χρήστο στην διαχειριστική ομάδα... Θα το γιορτάσουμε στα Πιπέρια


υπηρχε κ αδιαπραγματευτος όρος, να προμηθευει το team με χειροποιητα παστελια, αλλιως δεν κανουμε τπτ :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> υπηρχε κ αδιαπραγματευτος όρος, να προμηθευει το team με χειροποιητα παστελια, αλλιως δεν κανουμε τπτ


Χαχχαα ...τα παστελια πανε κ ερχονται Διονυση ....τωρα στη νεα παρτιδα :01. Razz: 

Ευχαριστουμε παιδια ναστε καλα :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

συγχαρητηρια παιδια.και τα 2 μελη αγαπουν το αθλημα και ειναι αρωγοι σε καθε εκδηλωση του φορουμ και των αγωνων εν γενει.συγχαρητηρια.θεωρω οτι αποτελει αρκετα ευστοχη κινηση. :03. Clap: 
υ.γ. προηγουμαι μπιφ για τα παστελια :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Συγχαρητήρια Παιδιά!!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά και σιδεροκέφαλοι!!! Πρόκαιται για δυο πρόσωπα που η προσφορά τους δεν περιοδίζεται στο γραπ΄το λόγο του φόυμ, αλλά και σε ΟΛΑ τα γεγονότα και εκδηλώσεις του αθλήματος!! Ναι είστα πάντα καλά και να συνεισφέρεται με την αγάπη σας!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά και σιδεροκέφαλοι!!! Πρόκαιται για δυο πρόσωπα που η προσφορά τους δεν περιοδίζεται στο γραπ΄το λόγο του φόυμ, αλλά και σε ΟΛΑ τα γεγονότα και εκδηλώσεις του αθλήματος!! Ναι είστα πάντα καλά και να συνεισφέρεται με την αγάπη σας!!


Ακριβώς Νάσσερ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> συγχαρητηρια παιδια.και τα 2 μελη αγαπουν το αθλημα και ειναι αρωγοι σε καθε εκδηλωση του φορουμ και των αγωνων εν γενει.συγχαρητηρια.θεωρω οτι αποτελει αρκετα ευστοχη κινηση.
> υ.γ. προηγουμαι μπιφ για τα παστελια





> Συγχαρητήρια Παιδιά!!!





> Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά και σιδεροκέφαλοι!!! Πρόκαιται για δυο πρόσωπα που η προσφορά τους δεν περιοδίζεται στο γραπ΄το λόγο του φόυμ, αλλά και σε ΟΛΑ τα γεγονότα και εκδηλώσεις του αθλήματος!! Ναι είστα πάντα καλά και να συνεισφέρεται με την αγάπη σας!!


 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέα προσθήκη στην διαχειριστική ομάδα η Λώρα , κατα forum Psonara!
Ένα ιδιαιτερο μέλος που συμμετέχει χρόνια στην διαδικτυακή ομάδα μας και αν και εκτός Αττικής, παρευρίσκεται ανελλιπώς σε όλα τα events του Bodybuilding.gr!
Καλή αρχή λοιπόν! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλή αρχή και σιδεροκεφαλη.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Μπράβο!!! Πολύ πολύ ωραία! Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στη Λωρα μας!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο Λωριτσα μας ....Αξια! :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια.χαιρομαι πολυ να βοηθησω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου στο σιδερενιο αθλημα που τα τελευταια 10 ετη ειναι η ζωη μου. :01. Wink: 
εδω ειμαστε να συνεχισουμε να μαθιανουμε και ν'ανταλλαζουμε γνωσεις και εμπειριες,ωστε να γινομαστε καλυτεροι αθλουμενοι. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η νέα προσθήκη στην ομάδα διαχείρισης για το 2015, είναι ο Τάσος Metalhead|T| !
> O Tασος συμμετέχει ενεργά στο φόρουμ αλλά και στις δραστηριότητες του Bodybuilding.gr, έχει όρεξη να προσφέρει και είναι πλέον μέλος της ομάδας, στηρίζωντας την προσπάθειά μας!
> Welcome


Καλοσωρίζουμε την επάνοδο του Τάσου, στην διαχειριστική ομάδα.
O Tάσος ξαναυπήρξε Officer, διέκοψε για κάποιο διάστημα λόγω υποχρεώσεων και τώρα είναι πάλι εδω.
Το σημαντικό είναι πως πάντα συμμετείχε ενεργά στα events της κοινότητας (Atlas, κοπές πίτας, συναντήσεις φαγητού κτλ)

Welcome Τάσο Metalhead|T|   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καλός ξανά ήρθες στην ομάδα ,καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καλώς ξαναβρήκα την ομαδάρα!!! Πάμε γερά για δυναμική σεζόν

----------

